# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Ex-Marine Pleads Guilty In Beheading, Murder

## kfrost06

LOS ANGELES A former Marine Tuesday pleaded guilty to beheading a 91-year-old screenwriter and killing that man's neighbor, a 69-year-old doctor, at their Hollywood homes in June 2004. 

Under an agreement with prosecutors, Keven Lee Graff is expected to be sentenced April 4 by Los Angeles Superior Court Judge Michael Johnson to two consecutive life prison terms without the possibility of parole. 

The prosecution had announced in June 2006 that it would ask jurors to recommend a death sentence for Graff -- a punishment he avoids as a result of his guilty plea. 

"There is no good resolution to this case, but I believe this is an appropriate resolution for everyone involved," said Jennifer Friedman, one of Graff's attorneys. 

The murder charges stemmed from the June 13, 2004, attacks on screenwriter Robert Lees and Dr. Morley Engelson inside their homes. 

The motive for the attacks remains unclear, but Graff admitted using a cleaver to attack Lees, and a knife and a fireplace poker on Engelson. Authorities said the defendant took Lees' head with him as he scaled a fence and entered Engelson's nearby home. 

Engelson was attacked while on the phone with a Southwest Airlines employee, who heard a commotion. Police were sent to his home after getting a call from a Southwest Airlines supervisor. 

Officers found Engelson dead and a human head in the back of the house. 

The rest of Lees' body was discovered later that day at his home by his then 86-year-old girlfriend, who lived on the same block. 

Lees' numerous movie and TV scripts included several Bud Abbott and Lou Costello comedies, along with "The Black Cat" and "Holiday in Havana," starring Desi Arnaz, and the TV shows "Rawhide" and "Alfred Hitchcock Presents." 

Graff, who was a transient, was arrested one day after the killings and has remained jailed since then. 

Along with the murder counts, Graff pleaded guilty to sexual penetration by a foreign object, torture, mayhem and first-degree residential burglary involving each of the victims.

----------


## kfrost06

Why do they mention that he's an ex-marine? This is biased to the Marines, nowhere do they mention his sexual orientation and yes he is gay. Some poeple(Tock) like to point out how the press harpes on the gay part when there's a gay invovled but the truth is the liberal press goes after the militry part and does not even mention he is gay and raped the victims.

----------


## Tock

> Why do they mention that he's an ex-marine?


Why don't you ask them?










> This is biased to the Marines, nowhere do they mention his sexual orientation and yes he is gay.


Gay? Maybe not. Other folks (like his girlfriend) might disagree.

Check this out: http://www.gaylesbiantimes.com/?id=2892&issue=862
_Reports also said that in July 2003 Graff was committed to a mental facility after he called Fullerton police and threatened to beat a man who he claimed had molested his girlfriend._ 










> Some poeple(Tock) like to point out how the press harpes on the gay part when there's a gay invovled but the truth is the liberal press goes after the militry part and does not even mention he is gay and raped the victims.


Wanna try again?

----------


## thegodfather

> Why don't you ask them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bold

----------


## kfrost06

> Gay? Maybe not. Other folks (like his girlfriend) might disagree.
> 
> Check this out: http://www.gaylesbiantimes.com/?id=2892&issue=862


here's a quote from your link..."Graff was featured on an April 2002 Gay & Lesbian Times cover in an issue looking at the circuit party scene." and "According to Cortez, Graff developed a relationship with local event producer Bill Hardt, whom Graff met at a male exotic dance competition that was held at Club Montage."

and there's this, "I had introduced him to another gentleman, his name was Steve, who was a business owner; you know, well off, Cortez said. He lived in La Jolla and this guy was known to hire escorts and I was basically the one who turned him on to him. I know this gentleman liked young boys and what he was into was bondage and in the beginning I know he developed a relationship with Keven and Keven moved in with him. 

as for the girlfriend no one ever met her ever.

Do you want to try again?

----------


## tankboy112

yeah u never hear about a carpenter killing somone or a plumber or a photographer

----------


## LawMan018

I'm sure glad I joined the Air Force

----------


## Lemonada8

wats it really matter if he was gay/straight/marine/fat computer nerd? he was a psycho who went nuts... end of story, and should be locked up for those crimes...

----------


## DOGGYBLASTER03

Damn! You Kill 3 People... Fine 
But You Suck One Cock And Your Sexuall Orientation Is More Important? Luckily In Prison He'll Be Surronded By Both Murder And Homosexualatiy.

----------


## kfrost06

> wats it really matter if he was gay/straight/marine/fat computer nerd? he was a psycho who went nuts... end of story, and should be locked up for those crimes...


well put and fully agree. I was directing my thread at another member and I got to see what a fool I look like by pointing out someones sexual orientation like it matters. Like you said, it's the crime that matters.

----------


## Tock

> here's a quote from your link..."Graff was featured on an April 2002 Gay & Lesbian Times cover in an issue looking at the circuit party scene." and "According to Cortez, Graff developed a relationship with local event producer Bill Hardt, whom Graff met at a male exotic dance competition that was held at Club Montage."
> 
> and there's this, "I had introduced him to another gentleman, his name was Steve, who was a business owner; you know, well off, Cortez said. He lived in La Jolla and this guy was known to hire escorts and I was basically the one who turned him on to him. I know this gentleman liked young boys and what he was into was bondage and in the beginning I know he developed a relationship with Keven and Keven moved in with him. 
> 
> as for the girlfriend no one ever met her ever.
> 
> Do you want to try again?


 
This is a strange planet, for sure . . . 
But check out this link:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qKymXMHtG0k 
It's a clip from SoGayTv, and in this episode they're covering "Gay For Pay" where they have some straight guys who work as gay escorts for $$$. 
I'm guessing that's what this murderer had been doing. It's not uncommon.

Anyway, ya, the sexual orientation is less important than the crime committed. 
If your intent was to show that crimes are more likely to be committed by gays, well, you'll have to try again. IMHO, orientation has nothing to do with one's inclination to crime. But, feel free to disagree, if you like.

----------


## Tock

> Damn! You Kill 3 People... Fine 
> But You Suck One Cock And Your Sexuall Orientation Is More Important? Luckily In Prison He'll Be Surronded By Both Murder And Homosexualatiy.


I don't know about murder, but I wouldn't mind being surrounded by homosexuality.
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Lemonada8

So... Bump for whatever happened? 

Ps this iPhone app is awesome! I have it next to my ebt app! Lol

----------


## Twist

Why did you bump a 2008 thread? lol

----------


## Lemonada8

to find out what finally happened :P.. and i was on my phone going through my old suscribed threads lol :P

----------


## Shol'va

> to find out what finally happened :P.. and i was on my phone going through my old suscribed threads lol :P


That's your story and your sticking to it... :Smilie:

----------


## Far from massive

At least he was not on steroids when he commited the crimes. I was sure that was gonna be why the thread was showing up here as he could claim steroid rage as the cause of his beheading and fire place pokering.

----------


## spywizard

same guy?? 

http://www.gaylesbiantimes.com/?id=2892

----------

